# Fun Hunt (Pics)



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Went to nodak with Justund223 for a couple days and met mshutt and a few of his friends at the feild. It was good to hunt with, and meet a few new guys. Had a great time.
Adam


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome pics. Good goin guys! :beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys shot all the geese left in the state :wink: , nice shooting looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what spread were u running?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

About 10 doz ffds, 3 doz pro2 sillos for around the blinds and a few doz full body mallards
Adam


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

This was probably the best hunt of the year for me! I had 3 really really good 6 man limits, but this one tops it i think! 2 crazy hardcore guys drive 5 hours over night to the field to hunt geese! It was snowing hard for a while, which was amazing! and the birds worked really well most of the time!

Oh yeah...I guess i did video tape alot of this hunt..soooo maybe i should put that on here to show you guys just how sweet it really was!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, Justin and Adam like burning gas for some fowl thats for sure. Nice work boys.


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Good shooting. I need to take a trip up north! You boys up there really know how to smack some birds!!!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like that was a fun hunt....good job


----------

